# 2013 Cruze 1.4 AC compressor not turning on



## mmmantei (Feb 14, 2014)

I have searched the forums and have not been able to find anything concrete. I have a 2013 Cruze ECO 1.4 and the AC was blowing ice cold just the other day. On Friday all I could get out of it was warm air. I have checked the fuse inside he cabin, good, the fuse under the hood, good, and swapped the relay in the under hood compartment with another relay in the box with the same part number, no change. The outside temperature on the radio is reading correct, unfortunately at 95 today. I looked at the compressor with the AC turned on and it will not spin. I used a small pry bar and the wheel will spin freely when the car is running and the pulley is moving. I also checked the Freon level, It was in the red of the gauge, very high. Is this normal with the AC clutch disengaged? Also, any thoughts on what the problem might be?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

You should really get a manifold gauge kit and check both high and low side pressures before starting, at idle, and at 2k rpm. 

Based on the low side being very high that could be either a problem with your expansion valve or the more likely issue.. a bad compressor.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

With the compressor not running. Pressure is equalized on both sides. 

A fully charged system should read about 110 to 120 on both hi and lo before the compressor is started up. 

Anything above 50 is what's needed to kick the compressor on. Below 20 on the low should shut it off. 

Those cheap can gauges aren't the best tool to be using though. They're not accurate and you won't get the same reading every time it's disconnected and reconnected. 

Sounds like an electrical issue. Could be the low pressure switch. Hi pressure switch. Fan switch. ECM OR BCM. Relays or fuses. Wiring. Pull the electrical connector off the compressor if you can and check for power. If you got power then it's probably the compressor. No power. Need to figure out why.


----------



## mmmantei (Feb 14, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> With the compressor not running. Pressure is equalized on both sides.
> 
> A fully charged system should read about 110 to 120 on both hi and lo before the compressor is started up.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will start there.


----------

